# Roku HD $69.99



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

I opened up a netflix last night and the ad inside was for the Roku HD for $69.99 reg $99.99 + 50gb free on MP3tunes for a year. Not too shabby. @www.roku.com/GetOne


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice deal. The Roku player is great!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Call me greedy. I'm looking for the ultimate device that offers HD Netflix, streams all my DVD archives (various formats), can play Blu-Ray archives (possible various formats), and even cooler, might let me surf the net on my TV. I may need to wait and see if Logitech's Revue with Google TV does all that this Fall. It might, and it might let me do all that without even changing Inputs. I'm waiting to see.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

itzme said:


> Call me greedy. I'm looking for the ultimate device that offers HD Netflix, streams all my DVD archives (various formats), can play Blu-Ray archives (possible various formats),...


The LG-570 (and 590) does that.
I'm always using the Netflix feature & streaming HD quality movies from my PC.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

A.C. Ryan *PlayOn!* HD Mini


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> The LG-570 (and 590) does that.
> I'm always using the Netflix feature & streaming HD quality movies from my PC.


Thanks for _all_ the info. That is very useful for me to know, as I hope to upgrade my media center (TV and Blu-Ray) in the next month or so. I need a Blu-ray player, so unless I go the 3D route (still not sure), it sounds like the LG-570 might be a good solution to play all my movie archives on my PC Hard-drive. I've been reading about them at Amazon. It looks like the 590 has a 250gb drive, is that the difference between the two models?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

itzme said:


> Thanks for _all_ the info. That is very useful for me to know, as I hope to upgrade my media center (TV and Blu-Ray) in the next month or so. I need a Blu-ray player, so unless I go the 3D route (still not sure), it sounds like the LG-570 might be a good solution to play all my movie archives on my PC Hard-drive. I've been reading about them at Amazon. It looks like the 590 has a 250gb drive, is that the difference between the two models?


Yeah, that seems to be the difference.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

It'd be interesting to compare the Roku against the new Logitech Review. There were some 'leaked' first looks and I posted a thread about it in Gadgets... here


----------

